# BBQ thread



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Today was smoked brisket


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Another night, ribs


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Mmmmmmmm, mouth watering!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Now you're talking.I brined a 5 lb pork roast Fri and Dale put it on the smoker this morning.We'll have smoked pork roast tonight and tomorrow I'll shred it for pulled pork sandwiches and homemade bar-b-q sauce.As soon as I'm done here,I have to make "the mop" to baste it while it smokes.I never was very fond of pork and then I'd only eat the "white meat".Smoking the pork changes everything,it is all tasty.I wish I would have tried this years ago.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I love smoked foods, tastes so much better. Bill pretty much smokes everything


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yumm! I loved smoked or charcoal grilled. Nothing like it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Season with mustard and dry rub, wrap in cellophane and fridge overnight


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I took some pics last night of the smoked pork roast,potato pancakes,Brussels sprouts Au Gratin and the chess pie I made for Dale as a birthday pie at his request.The meal was excellent but I haven't tried the pie.I never even heard of chess pie,much less make one.The recipe I used called for a tablespoon of cornmeal and distilled vinegar.The 2 strangest ingredients ever for a pie.I took the pics w/ Dale's phone and forgot to send them to myself to post on here.I'll do it tonight....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I never heard of chess pie either. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The pie was pretty but when I moved it,the crust cracked on top.I'll let you know how it tastes when I try it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I should stop reading this post.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

No seminolewild, this thread I started is to post your pics and recipes for bbq


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen said:


> No seminolewild, this thread I started is to post your pics and recipes for bbq


Well I keep salivating on my keyboard and don't want to short it out


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Hahahaha!!!..


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Finally got Dale to send pics of Sunday's smoked pork roast and the Chess Pie.The pie was sickeningly sweet and I didn't like the cornmeal in it.I fed it to the chickens and they are taking their time eating it.I found another recipe w/ no cornmeal or vinegar and I'm going to try that one.It was a pretty pie,though it cracked when I moved it.I finished the roast in the oven,it was the first time I did that and was very pleased w/ the results.Today I will heat it up and shred it.I already have the sauce made.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That is supposed to be a sweet pie. Why not go with sweet potato pie? Nice meat!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That looks yummy the pork and the pie too


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I used a southern bar-b-q recipe but the vinegar taste was too strong so I decreased the vinegar and increased the brown sugar.It was perfect!I was going to take pictures but Dale started giving me a hard time,saying I was silly.Then I reminded him that he has sent pics of food I made to his family and then it didn't seem silly at all.After the conversation,we couldn't find his phone so I could take pics.My phone takes pics but I have no data and I have to connect it to the laptop to download and I haven't learned that trick yet.It's easier to do it w/ Dale's phone.Me and smart phones don't get along,as soon as I touch one the screen goes blank,that's why I insist on my simple flip phone.I can talk and text and that's good enough for me and it doesn't go blank when I touch it.Sometimes you can't teach an old dog new tricks....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

with my cell phone pics, I email them to me, open the email on my pc, open pictures and save in pictures. May be the long way, maybe I should try the connect cell phone method. I once tried blue tooth transfer, but it took too long. then with dropbox, it was easy because you could open pics on any device you have.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I upload the pics right from my phon to here, you all should be able to do that too


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

He can post things on his phone but I have a hard time doing it.It's better for me to have him send the pics to my email.I have the hardest time w/ smart phones.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I brined a rack of ribs last night and they are in the smoker right now.Also,made a peanut butter pie for desert,it's in the freezer now.Pics to follow when it's done.(I'm being lazy today and I'm using store bought bar-b-q sauce.)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The easiest way I find Is dropbox. You can get your pix and all your files on any computer you use.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

The ribs were delicious!!!The peanut butter pie was better.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ooh that looks yummy!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm really feeling guilty about not cooking! Hubby does most of it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I like to cook and Dale likes to eat,


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My husband does all the cooking except for my diet stuff, I do that part


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

No way would I depend on Dale to cook,we'd starve.Not only is he slow but he's very,very messy and he is addicted to his phone and games.It's best that I do the cooking.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Bill cooks way better then me so I don't mind. He is super messy, but if I don't have to cook after working all day I'll take it


----------

